# Plant Identification Requested please



## kralster (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, I purchased some plants online, and didn't receive exactly what I had ordered. But that's ok, I ended up receiving some really interesting plants. However I really cannot fully id the two plants I received. My suspicion is the small plant is ludwigia cuba, and the larger plant is of the myriophyllum family. Any help would be much appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think you are right. The larger plant may be Myriophyllum aquaticum---parrot's feather, and the smaller plant looks like L. cuba to me. The Ludwigia looks like it could use more iron.


----------



## kralster (Nov 28, 2006)

Definitely could use more iron, I have a really hard time with dosing iron. It seems I have a tendency to to dose too much. So occasionally I will underdose for a while.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe you have Proserpinaca palustris (Mermaid Weed) and Ludwigia inclinata verticillata 'Cuba'.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks like parrot's feather to me. What I have in my smaller tank looks like this. Not sure about the smaller plant though.

-Mike B-


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The main vein on each leaf is more substantial than parrots feather. They do look very similar, but the plant in the picture is most definitely Proserpinaca palustris.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree with Aaron. That's _Proserpinaca palustris_ for sure.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another vote for P. palustris. Keep in mind, P. palustris can look two different ways.


----------



## kralster (Nov 28, 2006)

The leaves in some of the pictures of Proserpinaca palustris seem very different than other pictures... Why is that? Difference in amount of nutrients?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Difference in color you mean? The color can depend on the amount of lights and nutrients as can the size of the leaves to some extent.


----------



## kralster (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry, I will be more descriptive, I mean the actual shape of the leaves. In some of the pictures of Proserpinaca palustris the leaves look really fine and in others they seem slightly thicker. Is this due to light concentrations?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This is a plant that takes a pretty long time to adjust to submersed life. Emersed leaves are serrate but not finely divided like fully adjusted submersed ones. If you put an emersed stem in your tank, the new leaves will, over time, adopt the submersed look. There will be many intermediate leaves in the interim. That phenomenon is likely responsible for why it can look so different at times.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have had this plant for about 2 years now, and I still get different leaves on different stems. When it's happy, it's a beautiful plant with its green/orange coloration. It's also not a fast grower, which, imo, is a definite plus for a stem plant.


----------



## kralster (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the all the information, the plant seems to be doing pretty well now. I just wish I had purchased a high output ballast for my 29 gallon instead of the 130 watt light system by catfish lighting. The system is awesome, but I really have a hard time with lower leaves staying fresh. Oh well, win some loose some.


----------



## druda (Oct 19, 2007)

I belive it ise myriophyllum aquaticum and thr difference in the leaves is because the plants are being raised in the nurseries out of the water .
Udi


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am withdrawing my vote for Myriophyllum aquaticum and siding with Cavan, Aaron, and Burt. I think they are right that it is Proserpinaca. I went with the whole appearance and the color, and didn't look at the leaves carefully enough.


----------

